# Itsy bitsy stash - MAC & others [pic]



## zoinksta (Jan 4, 2006)

First time posting my collection. Other stuff not included are my Chanel & Clinique lippies, Becca & Nars lipglosses, MAC eye kohls and fluidliner and other random miscellany items. So here's my puny stash 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i've labelled them as best as i could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







See Sheer will soon join the other B2M gang.










My Trax & Silly Goose suffered a fall and chipped pretty badly.


----------



## user3 (Jan 4, 2006)

You have a very nice collection!


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 4, 2006)

great collection! i love it when people label stuff! lol.


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_great collection! i love it when people label stuff! lol._

 
Hehe...Thanks!! Definitely makes it easier to read.


----------



## kateisgreat (Jan 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_great collection! i love it when people label stuff! lol._

 
me too and i love your collection!


----------



## yvannie (Jan 4, 2006)

Your collection is very nice. and you really put in effort to label everything..


----------



## bluekrushbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

I think its a nice collection.  You have a good mix of things and colours.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 5, 2006)

so colourful, its gorgeous!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

great...


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 17, 2006)

Lots of lovely stuff there!


----------



## peike (Jan 17, 2006)

very nice collection


----------



## Glamgirlie (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice collection x


----------



## zoinksta (Feb 19, 2006)

My MSF collection grew...





And so did the pigment samples.





YAY!


----------



## Joke (Feb 21, 2006)

I like it!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

great collection.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------

